# How to Treat 4 Common Canine Skin Injuries and Irritations



## PetGuide.com (May 6, 2013)

​


> *Scrapes, scratches, and skin irritations are part and parcel with dog ownership. Here's how to be prepared when little accidents happen.*
> 
> There are quite a few ways that your beloved pooch can get hurt, especially when it comes to skin injuries and irritations. From minor cuts and burns, to scrapes and allergic reactions, knowing what can cause these problems and how you can provide immediate treatment at home will help prevent them from escalating.


Read more about How to Treat 4 Common Canine Skin Injuries and Irritations at PetGuide.com.


----------

